# Anyone want a 1965 L320 pickup ?



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

I live in Colorado and found this in my home town.
The owner says he will sell it for $ 600.
It has a title and even runs !
For more info check the *members classifieds*


----------



## pogo2501 (Feb 20, 2006)

2giddyup said:


> I live in Colorado and found this in my home town.
> The owner says he will sell it for $ 600.
> It has a title and even runs !
> For more info check the *members classifieds*


does it come with the moped???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

id pimp that. those old trucks are cool. imagine that with an sr20 or even a ka.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

This really suprises me, that after two weeks and over one hundred views that nobody has jumped on this.
The economy must be going down the drain.
Vintage, antique and classics are usually snatched up for investments, unless people have to worry more about paying down their credit cards then making investments.

I guess the moped is negotiable, if you're as interested in that as much as the truck.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive been researching it just a bit and i would love to buy it, but im on the other side of the world... 
cool truck though, heres a cool pic of one


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, that one has a different bed and fenders.

Here's a shot of the front on this one with the hood open.









Also a shot of the front with the hood closed.









Now is there any interest ? ? ?


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

If I was in Colorado I'd get that in a heartbeat! Vintage trucks are my passion after all. I love circle headlights!

But Joe you are close and I can already invision a blower sticking out of the hood! :cheers:


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmmmm.........................
HEMI
Nah, that would be just wrong !

But, a Harley, that might be possible.


----------



## AggieSpec (Feb 22, 2006)

Is this Truck still up for sale? i'm looking for something to have fun restoring and haul tires/light stuff around. Where in Colorado is this located? and can it be driven down to Texas? it looks like it might be able to limp here, but i'd cause damage. just looking for some more info. Thanks.


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

Still for sale !


----------



## AggieSpec (Feb 22, 2006)

Where in Colorado is this located? and can it be driven down to Texas?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

AggieSpec said:


> Where in Colorado is this located? and can it be driven down to Texas?


GRAND JUNCTION, CO
Being realistic, I think you would want to change all the fluids first and also the rubber components like the belts and tires because after sitting for ten years they are not road worthy.
You would be far ahead to get a tow dolly and take it back to Texas that way.


----------



## AggieSpec (Feb 22, 2006)

ya, thats what i was thinking too.


----------



## TAP63 (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone bought this truck yet?


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

TAP63 said:


> Has anyone bought this truck yet?


Nope ! If you're interested, e-mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## 2giddyup (Feb 5, 2006)

It's no longer available !


----------

